# Old Motorcycles



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anybody know what I have to do to bring my small collection of Motorcycles to Dubai?

I have three old bikes, one still in bits and the other two roadworthy. I intend to restore all three back to as new condition. I do not necessarily want to use them (put off by horror stories of driving standards).

Steve


----------



## Skweegie (Jul 20, 2008)

BassMan_720 said:


> Does anybody know what I have to do to bring my small collection of Motorcycles to Dubai?
> 
> I have three old bikes, one still in bits and the other two roadworthy. I intend to restore all three back to as new condition. I do not necessarily want to use them (put off by horror stories of driving standards).
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Not sure what you have to do to bring them over but if you do don't be put off going on the roads. Dubai is a bit scary on a bike but outside Dubai is fantastic on a bike. What bikes have you got? There is a Harley shop up the road from me and they rent out Harleys for the day or weekend. When I was last in Al Ain up Jebel Hafeet mountain there was a large group of guys on Harleys there for the weekend. I live on Sheikh Zayed Road and often see (and hear) groups of them going up and down at weekends. 

When are you planning on coming over?


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Skweegie

My bikes are quite old and not very interesting to most:

1980 Guzzi La Mans 850 - my daily hack
1972 Honda CB750 - in bits and under restoration
1948 Royal Enfield "G" 350 - restored from a homogenous chunk of rust

None of them are worth much to sell but worth lots to me.

I don't know exactly when I'll be over. The contract is reportedly in the post. I have a long notice period that my new employer is trying to negotiate down; I'll be over any time between October and January.

Steve


----------

